# Seaton Junction Station - April 04, 1978



## jhluxton (Dec 12, 2010)

Recent photographs of Seaton Junction have appeared on Derelict Places in the last couple of years. 
However, here are some views taken on April 04, 1978. At the time of my visit track remained in the up platform to serve the industrial buildings which had at that time just ceased to be used as and Express Dairies Depot.

Apart from the removal of the up platform track, the more recent photographs posted on this forum appear to reveal not that much has changed. Somewhat remarkable considering over 32 years have passed! 




This is a detail from the first photograph. Propped against the side of the former dairy building is what is clearly a wooden partition from the booking hall complete with ticket window.

 


Seaton Junction Station - April 04, 1978. View looking west towards Honton and Exeter. The remaining up platform line can be clearly seen. This was left in place to serve milk trains calling at the Express Dairies depot located in the station yard which remained in operation well after passenger and general freight trains had been withdrawn. This photograph was taken 12 years after closure to passengers.




A class 33 heads the 12:25 Exeter to London Waterloo service though Seaton Junction on April 04, 1978.



Hope you enjoy these - more abandoned west country railway stations and lines to follow.

John


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 12, 2010)

Really enjoyed seeing those, John. As said in your write-up, it's amazing to see how little the station house has changed, but what a difference to the surrounding embankments. Now it's totally chock-a-block with mature trees and undergrowth, and access to some of your viewpoints aren't viable at all. Very interesting to see how it looked back then.
Cheers.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 12, 2010)

Good shots - thanks - seeing the 33 with the blue and white coaches brings back memories for me.


----------



## jhluxton (Dec 12, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Really enjoyed seeing those, John. As said in your write-up, it's amazing to see how little the station house has changed, but what a difference to the surrounding embankments. Now it's totally chock-a-block with mature trees and undergrowth, and access to some of your viewpoints aren't viable at all. Very interesting to see how it looked back then.
> Cheers.



I'll have to go back and take a look in the new year - passed not that far away in October. Seaton Junction looks as though it is stuck in some sort of time warp.

I am surprised the bridges have survived. The old SR Exmouth Junction Concrete Works where they were constructed must have made very serviceable products as I am sure if they were looking the slightest bit dodgy "Health and Safety" would by now have seen the structures' removal.

John


----------



## devonian42 (Dec 20, 2010)

jhluxton said:


> A class 33 heads the 12:25 Exeter to London Waterloo service though Seaton Junction on April 04, 1978.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for digging these out and putting them onto DP John. Like you, I spent a lot of time in this area, only, in my case, it was a decade earlier than these photos you have! I used to spend many an afternoon standing on that long bridge right over the top of a steam express thundering down Honiton bank. Didn't do the lungs much good with the trains going the other way as they went at full power at the start of the bank towards Honiton.

Can't wait to see what else you have in your photo box.

Also, an appeal to the moderators, it seems to me that "Railways" deserves a category of its own, rather than being hidden in the "Misc Sites" section IMHO.


----------

